# International Orchid Show and Sale @ longwood



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

International Orchid Show and Sale 2012 - Events - Longwood Gardens

Im planing on going saturday, anyone else?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it any good? Has anyone on the boards been that can verify that they have a good selection of vivarium suitable orchids?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, you could spend $1000 and still not get everything that would work


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

NathanB said:


> Yes, you could spend $1000 and still not get everything that would work


100% true you can do all years plant shopping there and last year there was a vender with just rare ferns and small jungle plants i will be going.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been meaning to go for years, and some people even seem to think it's the best garden and orchid show in the country

PS If I make it this year I'll IM you Nathen and we can work out how to implement the vast right wing DB conspiracy


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to, but I'm not sure my credit card is up to it


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If nothing changes I should be there on Saturday.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm, I'll definitely see if can go. What day do you guys plan on going? I'd love to meet up with you guys. Anybody bringing anything to sell, or is everyone just there to buy?

Edit: Whoops, never mind. I thought I was only about an hour and a half away but it turns out that I'm 3 hours away. Guess I'm not going...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

its 3 hours from me as well. Well worth the drive


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I will be there. This will be my first time attending the orchid show although I live about 15 minutes away. Looking forward to it.
Jim


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We should be there in the afternoon probably arriving around 3 pm (we have a limit on how long we can leave the dogs). 

Ed


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, who is the vendor with "just rare ferns and small jungle plants"?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Manuran said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is the vendor with "just rare ferns and small jungle plants"?


 
Would that be you? If so I'll have to make sure to introduce myself. 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone from NYC area going? I want to go, and if I can carpooling would be great.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Ed said:


> Would that be you? If so I'll have to make sure to introduce myself.
> 
> Ed


Haha, no it's not me. The icon was meant to be the greedy, I would like to buy more rare ferns and small jungle plants smiley face!

So the introductions will have to wait til later. I'm sure we must have passed each other at IADs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Manuran said:


> Haha, no it's not me. The icon was meant to be the greedy, I would like to buy more rare ferns and small jungle plants smiley face!
> 
> So the introductions will have to wait til later. I'm sure we must have passed each other at IADs.


 
Absolutely must have passed at the IADs.. one of the drawbacks when you have to run around because you've been drafted to help out. 

Ed


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was there yesterday. Perfect day. The place was packed. A little warm under the tents. Bought a couple things from Black Jungle and Andys Orchids. Didn't see anybody besides Black Jungle selling small ferns. All in all a nice day.
Jim


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

IDK how I missed this, but I am going.


----------

